# The IMPORTANCE of Proper Humidity!



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

Still see too many dtg printer owners not fully aware of just how important the proper humidity level is to the functioning of their machines. 

Every brand of digital garment printers work best at a humidity level of about 50%. It's one of the most important factors in keeping your printer running well. It's the cold (very, very COLD) season in many parts of the country and we're all cranking up our heating systems to stay warm. The unintended consequence of that heated air is having a low to no humidity level in your building. 

You WILL have printing problems if you let the humidity level drop too low. This is the time to invest some money (very little) in a humidity gauge (hygrometer) to measure the humidity in your printer room. Digital ones can be found for $10 to $20. Also purchase a humidifier - room size units run around $150 at Home Depot, Lowes, Sears, etc. (make sure it's an evaporative type - NOT a mist type). Use both to make sure you have proper humidity (24 hours a day, 7 days a week) in your work space and you should be trouble free. If you haven't done so already you will be surprised how big a difference it makes.

_


----------



## schenk (Jul 16, 2007)

For EU readers: i have good results from a venta w45. Its a bit pricy but very good.


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

schenk said:


> For EU readers: i have good results from a venta w45. Its a bit pricy but very good.




Is this the same unit?

http://www.amazon.com/Venta-Airwasher-Humidifier-LW45-GREY/dp/B0001J05IC


_


----------



## schenk (Jul 16, 2007)

Yes looks the same

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

schenk said:


> For EU readers: i have good results from a venta w45. Its a bit pricy but very good.



Proper humidity levels just as important in Europe as in the US.



_


----------



## RobP614 (Jun 26, 2011)

So I've wondered since I started DTG, what are some of the symptoms of humidity being to low? I bought a large humidifier last year and keep the shop at 45-55% during the winter...but was just wondering how it exactly can effects things.

Thanks!


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

RobP614 said:


> So I've wondered since I started DTG, what are some of the symptoms of humidity being to low? I bought a large humidifier last year and keep the shop at 45-55% during the winter...but was just wondering how it exactly can effects things.
> 
> Thanks!




All dtg printers use water based inks. Low humidity levels will tend to dry out the ink, leading to clogging issues with your printhead.

Good example to use is the old World War 2 war movies set in the desert (where humidity is 0% to 10%). Someone tries to drink from a canteen and drops it on the ground. The water spills out and immediately evaporates. Same idea.

Good humidity levels = good problem free printer operation.

_


----------



## wangwendy (Jan 18, 2014)

Is the required humidity a minimum level, i.e. at least 60%, but anything more is better?

Or is it like a range, like 50-70%, too much is no good?

I live in the tropics where the indoor humidity is about 87%... I have no clue whether that's great or bad for a DTG. My gut feel is that it's great..??


----------



## phatdaddy (Oct 25, 2012)

wangwendy said:


> Is the required humidity a minimum level, i.e. at least 60%, but anything more is better?
> 
> Or is it like a range, like 50-70%, too much is no good?
> 
> I live in the tropics where the indoor humidity is about 87%... I have no clue whether that's great or bad for a DTG. My gut feel is that it's great..??


I'd go with your gut... there's not likely anything you can do about it anyway, oh and by the way uh... can I come live with you?

I'm in Canada... yes. brrrrrr... 6 months out of the year it's death outside. I'm also a screenprinter not dtg, but just wanted to say

good post

Most people don't consider humidity levels, but it has an effect in all areas of printing.


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

wangwendy said:


> Is the required humidity a minimum level, i.e. at least 60%, but anything more is better?
> 
> Or is it like a range, like 50-70%, too much is no good?
> 
> I live in the tropics where the indoor humidity is about 87%... I have no clue whether that's great or bad for a DTG. My gut feel is that it's great..??



You should try not to go lower then 50% humidity. A 50-70% range is fine. If it is too humid then you may need a longer drying time when heat pressing the shirts.

You need to be careful in a high humidity areas. In many cases the space the printer is kept in is air conditioned. One of the things air conditioning does is remove moisture. So we have seen instances where it's 85% humidity outside but inside with heavy air conditioning the humidity level is at 30%.

_


----------



## dldtg (May 20, 2014)

To much humidity (over 70%) seems bad for me too. Mostly due to pretreated shirts that sit for more than an hour or so tend to get humid and lead to poor white ink quality.

For those of us it the Southeast or other highly humid places, a dehumidifier is worth the money if your humidity is regularly above 70%. It also makes the working space more comfortable.


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

dldtg said:


> To much humidity (over 70%) seems bad for me too. Mostly due to pretreated shirts that sit for more than an hour or so tend to get humid and lead to poor white ink quality.
> 
> For those of us it the Southeast or other highly humid places, a dehumidifier is worth the money if your humidity is regularly above 70%. It also makes the working space more comfortable.



You are correct. Too much humidity will make drying the garments harder to do, in addition to possible other issues. The best is to achieve a level of around 50% humidity in the space you have your printer in - 24/7. In many cases you will need a humidifier to achieve that level. In some instances you will need to use a dehumidifier. The greater problem for the printer is having the humidity too dry,

_


----------

